# [SOLVED]/2 [SKYPE] problem z uruchomieniem

## arek.k

Wiem, że wersja 1.4 skype'a jest zamaskowana, ale mimo wszystko może ktoś będzie miał jakiś pomysł.

Zemergowałem sobie: 

```
# eix skype

[I] net-im/skype

     Available versions:  1.2.0.18 (~)1.2.0.21-r1 1.3.0.53-r1 {M}(~)1.4.0.64_alpha

     Installed versions:  1.4.0.64_alpha(12:18:55 2007-06-05)(-static)

     Homepage:            http://www.skype.com/

     Description:         skype is a P2P-VoiceIP client.
```

Podczas próby uruchomienia dostaję taki błąd: 

```
$ skype

/opt/skype/skype: error while loading shared libraries: libQtDBus.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Oczywiście rozumiem co on oznacza, ale nie za bardzo mam pomysł, czym może być spowodowany i czy coś z tym można zrobić.

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.21-suspend2-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-suspend2-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1600MHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 01 Jun 2007 12:30:08 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X accessibility acl acpi alsa arts binfilter bitmap-fonts cairo cjk cli config_wizard cracklib cups dri ecc extraicons extramodules fbsplash firefox fortran ftp gdbm gpm iconv isdnlog jpeg kde libg++ madwifi md5sum midi mozdom moznopango mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pam_console pam_timestamp pcre perl pmu pppd python qt3 qt3support readline reflection replytolist session sound spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis wifi x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
# eix -e qt

[I] x11-libs/qt

     Available versions:  

        (3)     3.3.4-r8 3.3.8-r2

        (4)     4.2.3-r1 ~4.3.0_beta1 ~4.3.0_rc1 ~4.3.0

     Installed versions:  3.3.8-r2(3)(20:35:25 2007-06-02)(cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -immqt -immqt-bc -ipv6 -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama)

                          4.2.3-r1(4)(11:57:44 2007-06-05)(accessibility cups -dbus -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -glib -input_devices_wacom jpeg -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -opengl -pch -png -postgres qt3support -sqlite -sqlite3 -xinerama zlib)

     Homepage:            http://www.trolltech.com/

     Description:         The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework.
```

Spróbuje jeszcze ze statyczną wersją skype'a, ale może ktoś mądrzejszy ode mnie będzie miał jakiś pomysł  :Wink: .Last edited by arek.k on Tue Jun 05, 2007 7:52 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fanthom

u mnie statyczna poszla bez problemu...;] ale tak szybko jak zainstalowalem tak wykasowalem. interfejs jest na razie ubogi wiec wrocilem do 1.3

pozdro

----------

## przemos

Spróbuj włączyć flagę dbus dla qt-4

----------

## arek.k

Rzeczywiście static działa, ale muszę się z tobą zgodzić @fanthom, że ten interface nie jest zbyt ciekawy.

Też chciałem posadzić sobie stabilną 1.3 ale mam problem ze słynnym -march=pentium-m. Biorąc jednak pod uwagę interfejs skype'a 1.4 poważnie będę musiał rozważyć instalację starszej wersji. Nie chciało mi się jednak bawić z podmianami na -march=pentium-3.

Pobawię się jeszcze z dbus (z czystej ciekawości), ale jak już wcześniej wspomniałem pewnie zdecyduję się na skype 1.3  :Sad: .

EDIT:

Podsumowując:

Skompilowanie qt4 z USE="dbus" rzeczywiście przyniosło skutek - skype z USE="-static" rzeczywiście zadziałał, co nie zmienia faktu, że nadal występują drobne probemy z interfejsem. Nie ma się jednak co czepiać, w końcu dlatego paczka jest zamaskowana.

Skype static działa (przynajmniej w miarę), więc na razie przy nim zostanę. Nie korzystam z niego zbyt często, więc wystarczy mi na razie ta wersja. Nie zachęcam jednak do instalacji wersji 1.4 - małe niedociągnięcia nadal są.

Dziś przyjrzałem się skype'owi dla windows i rzeczywiście linuxiarze są dyskryminowani.

Oprócz skromnego interfejsu u mnie występuje jeszcze inny (poważniejszy) problem - mikrofon strasznie kiepsko zbiera.

Będę musiał (na przyszłość) bliżej zapoznać się z windowsową wersją (przez wine oczywiście), no chyba, że coś sie zmieni w najbliższym czasie.

Dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## dave_deu

Hi, I have the same problem as you with Skype.

i.e. 

```
/opt/skype/skype: error while loading shared libraries: libQtDBus.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Please could you put the solution in English for me? Thanks.

----------

## przemos

 *dave_deu wrote:*   

> Hi, I have the same problem as you with Skype.
> 
> i.e. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Try to recompile qt4 with dbus USE flag.

PS.

Isn't time to start learning polish?  :Wink: 

----------

## dave_deu

Dziekuje mate! That did it.

----------

